# Gun Show



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Headed to Niles this weekend to go to the gun show out there. Coming from CLE so wondering what to expect since I haven’t been to this one. Also any local junk or sports stores I should check out while I’m there for deals?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

There is a pawn shop, i believe, across from the mall complex , that i have heard has quite a few guns. Never been there my self, but i've been told his prices are fair to middlin.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I went to the last one about a month ago looking for a left hand bolt, only seen 2,not the caliber I was seeking, not the biggest but a fair amount of guns along with some decently priced accessories. My brother did buy a muzzleloader that was a good deal. He is a collector and knows good deals while myself not so much.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Gun shows have been a disappointment in my eyes for a few years now.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Gun show wasn’t that bad some decent prices on some ammo. Few shotguns at decent price. Looked at a Marlin JM stamped 30/30 for $300 with scope if I didn’t already have one would have bought it. Came home with a S&W 29-5 box and all paperwork original grips, 6” blued barrel. Slight drag line on cylinder and little muzzle wear on it. Paid $550 so did pretty good. See them up in CLE going for $750-$800 not sure if I’ll keep or trade away at this point.


----------

